# Who ripped it off best?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lets play a game....Post the artists you think most "resemble" other artists.

I'll start with....Led Zeppelin:





greta van fleet
or 
Bonham


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Good ole Greeko-Canadian boy, Phil X and the Drills come close to a variety of bands...Led Zeppelin, AC/DC and Van Halen to name a few.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

define "resemble"


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well Jason Bonham has played with Led Zep and he is greatly influenced by his father's style of playing so that's not a good comparison. But yeah Greta Van Fleet sounds like Led Zep.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Adam Lambert


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I think Eric Clapton resembles Winnie the Poo


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

If you are looking for Zeppelin imitators from the 80s....






Or this...more of an influence than out-and-out ripoff.






Eventually Coverdale went to the source.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Rollin Hand said:


> ...Eventually Coverdale went to the source...


^ I thought that was a pretty good team up w/ some decent results.

When I first heard Billy Squier's "In the Dark" I thought it was an old Zepp tune salvaged from their CODA files or something thereabouts - well done. I don't think any list of this sort is complete without mentioning SRV as an expert at mimicking others, he took liberally from the 3 KIngs and many others.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Paris! Better than Zep even.. imho


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

The intros (and subject matter) of Rush's "Bastille Day" (1975) and Rainbow's "Kill The King" (1977) are identical, but that's where the similarities end. Both awesome tracks.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Always think this sounds like Def Leppard...


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’d like to take a minute to acknowledge how much of a weapon Shania Twain was in her prime.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't know if rip-off is quite what these guys were about but they sound a lot like a band some of us are familiar with.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jayoldschool said:


> Always think this sounds like Def Leppard...


Interesting.
OTOH, I remember back in the day, some ppl thinking early Def leppard were a little too “inspired“by AC/DC.
I never felt that way myself, but I think they did have mutt Lange in common.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Always12AM said:


> I’d like to take a minute to acknowledge how much of a weapon Shania Twain was in her prime.


IMO, part of her stairway to success.
she did a good job at blending country with rock, but would she have been as appealing if she looked like Winona Judd? I doubt it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

terminalvertigo said:


> define "resemble"


No.
this isn’t a court of law. Everyone can interpret it how they like


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

LanceT said:


> I don't know if rip-off is quite what these guys were about but they sound a lot like a band some of us are familiar with.


No mistaking that open 'G' tuning.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Diablo said:


> IMO, part of her stairway to success.
> she did a good job at blending country with rock, but would she have been as appealing if she looked like Winona Judd? I doubt it.


Shania Twain has a rock solid voice. Would I listen to her music? Maybe in 15-16 years from now. Would I drag my balls through a KM of broken glass to hear her fart through a walky Talky in 1997? Yes.

You could put a picture of Wynonna Judd’s face on a fire extinguisher and I would still let my entire house burn to the ground lol.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

The Beach Boys rip-off one from the late and great master Chuck Berry.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I always thought that Airbourne we pretty much a new version of AC/DC












Blood Ceremony always remind me of a Black Sabbath/Jethro Till mashup.






Mephistopheles are pretty much the same as Electric Wizard 🤘


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

MetalTele79 said:


> I always thought that Airbourne we pretty much a new version of AC/DC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, most stoner/doom bands have a rather large debt to Sabbath so there's an awful lot of similarity. I remember complaining about Greta Van Fleet a lot but then it occurred to me that I love doom so maybe I'm the pot and they're the kettle lol.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jimmythegeek said:


> most stoner/doom bands have a rather large debt to Sabbath


Witchfinder General


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

jimmythegeek said:


> To be fair, most stoner/doom bands have a rather large debt to Sabbath so there's an awful lot of similarity. I remember complaining about Greta Van Fleet a lot but then it occurred to me that I love doom so maybe I'm the pot and they're the kettle lol.



True. We could start a while thread on doom/stoner bands that sound like Sabbath 😆


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Then there are these "Van Halen-influenced" guys from the 80s.






Except they took all of the surface stuff, and none of the deeper stuff that made VH great.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

LanceT said:


> I don't know if rip-off is quite what these guys were about but they sound a lot like a band some of us are familiar with.


Seems to me that the Brides started as a Stones tribute band, but my memory has been known to make things up.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Weird Al Yankovic is the master, think he did this better than Michael


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hardbone = ac/dc





drain sth = alice in chains


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 376766


Klaatu, a Canadian rock band?,... learned something new today and it wasn't Covid related!

"*Sub-Rosa Subway*" is a song written by the Canadian rock band Klaatu, from their album 3:47 EST, describing the efforts of Alfred Ely Beach to create the Beach Pneumatic Transit, the New York City Subway's precursor. His work is described as secretive (hence sub rosa). The song peaked at No. 62 on the Billboard Hot 100 chart in 1977.
The song is best known for sparking the rumour that the band was the Beatles in disguise.
Two minutes and fifty seconds into the song, a long message in Morse code plays in the background. John Woloschuk, in an article in the fan magazine _The Morning Sun_, finally provided a translation of the code:
_"From Alfred, heed thy sharpened ear — A message we do bring — Starship appears upon our sphere — Through London's sky come spring."_
The harpsicord sound on the song was created by recording a tack piano with the tape recorder running at half-normal speed.

John Woloschuk - lead vocals, backing vocals, keyboards, bass guitar, percussion
Dee Long - backing vocals, electric guitar, synthesizer, telegraphy
Terry Draper - drums
Vern Dorge - chimes


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

When Hot Hot Heat released “Bandages” in 2002, I thought it was a new single by the Cure. I can still hear the similarities.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Bonham


Ironically, this “Bonham” tune sounds more like solo Plant than anything Zep put out


Rollin Hand said:


> If you are looking for Zeppelin imitators from the 80s....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plant referred to Kingdom Come as Kingdom Clone, and David Coverdale as David Coverversion…

Funny considering how many artists Zep blatantly ripped off. Funnier still is that he pop-pooed these bands, but likes GVF.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

SWLABR said:


> Ironically, this “Bonham” tune sounds more like solo Plant than anything Zep put out
> 
> 
> Plant referred to Kingdom Come as Kingdom Clone, and David Coverdale as David Coverversion…
> ...


Guitar for the Practicing Musician has a series called "In the Listening Room" where they played songs for guitar players to comment on. In one issue, they played "Get it On" for Dave Murray of Iron Maiden. He danced around things a little bit, but then the author described Bruce Dickinson bursting into the room and angrily deriding the song, closing with "it's not music." Dave replied with "that sums it up."

I liked the song though. As Chris De Garmo once said, rock and roll is the art of being creative at being derivative. I love Van Halen, and I am not afraid to say that "Bottoms Up!" pretty shamelessly cops ZZ Top.


----------

